# Polaris RZR Turbo Bikepacking Rig



## bmzero (Jan 27, 2016)

If you have a spare few seconds, please cast a vote for this RZR on the Polaris Facebook Page. It will be greatly appreciated.

How about this to get to your remote bike trails!!!

I built this vehicle for a Polaris build off competition, but I can't wait to put it into use.




























I built the roof rack for the trailer to be easily removable to serve as a table at base camp.









We custom built the back roof setup to add extra dry storage.









I used a ton of LED lights on it so we could still operate effectively at night.









I customized a Mig Apex Ultra trailer to haul the heavy cargo. It opens up to very comfortably sleep driver and passenger.


















If you guys have any questions or concerns, please let me know. I'm looking forward to hearing your feedback.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Rad!!!


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Definitely never expected to see something like that in this forum, but holy crap! That's bad ass.

That would definitely make an awesome support rig for group excursions.


----------



## bmzero (Jan 27, 2016)

jcaino said:


> Definitely never expected to see something like that in this forum, but holy crap! That's bad ass.
> 
> That would definitely make an awesome support rig for group excursions.


Ha ha. That's the reason I posted it here. I thought you guys would appreciate it and it's potential. The same could be done with a four seater and a light weight trailer specifically for carrying bikes. It would be a great vehicle to carry all of the supplies and overnight gear out to a base camp for an extended ride.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks awesome, though any road that my car can't handle I'd just as well be biking


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

white rim support vehichle. my wife gives it 2 thumbs up.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

If those things were (easily) road legal I would seriously consider having one as my only car.


----------



## matt420c (Oct 22, 2015)

Do want bad!!!


----------



## bmzero (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks. I'm glad you guys like it.

I have several friends across the country that have registered theirs for street use. It can be done, but you're right, it has never been called "easy". If I win the voting contest, I will definitely try to get this thing legal for the road. My office is about five miles from my home and my local state park (Oak Mountain in Birmingham, AL) is only a few miles from my office. I could literally drive this thing to work (MTB on rear rack, of course) and drive it to the trailhead for a ride.

If you have a spare few seconds, please cast a vote - Polaris Facebook Page. It will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

That thing is crazy, I saw some rigs like this set up in Frankfurt Germany a few year ago at the really big car expo they hold each year. I had asked the guys what such things cost and they where saying things like 20-30K

Now the only difference is they had all this after market bolt stuff and shinny paint job. Not at all like this, this thing took an eye to create for sure.

I was half expecting to see a Hobie PA12 strapped to that trailer.


----------



## bmzero (Jan 27, 2016)

Ivan67 said:


> That thing is crazy, I saw some rigs like this set up in Frankfurt Germany a few year ago at the really big car expo they hold each year. I had asked the guys what such things cost and they where saying things like 20-30K
> 
> Now the only difference is they had all this after market bolt stuff and shinny paint job. Not at all like this, this thing took an eye to create for sure.
> 
> I was half expecting to see a Hobie PA12 strapped to that trailer.


Thanks. MSRP on this RZR, stock is $24,999. I know it sounds like a lot, but the values is measured in smiles per dollar. 

A kayak would definitely be a great addition.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I thought I was supposed to use my bike to get to remote locations? Confused

Seriously, it does look really cool, but not something I would ever be interested in...


----------



## bmzero (Jan 27, 2016)

bikeny said:


> I thought I was supposed to use my bike to get to remote locations? Confused
> 
> Seriously, it does look really cool, but not something I would ever be interested in...


The idea is not just about "getting out there". It's also about staying out there.


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

bmzero said:


> The idea is not just about "getting out there". It's also about staying out there.
> 
> View attachment 1046916


I am one of many who actually stay out here; I have been living on my bike since 2004 traveling around. I have only 1 place I am certain to find in the year and that is the summer days in Italy. Last couple of years we have been doing winter in Lapland but could not get past all the EU BS Border crap after the attacks. But next year we will make it back up there.

I see what you are saying, there are many people who can not fathom being in the bush longer than a couple weeks without the kitchen sink. This rig would more than cover it for those folks; hell this rig would even make me happy and I am not the guy who needs or has a desire for such stuff.

Your rig does create desire for sure. LOL Looks fun.


----------

